# What kind of security do you got on your vehicle



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

From reading these threads this may be out there for some but working downtown on most of these homes I cant be messin around.

Door handles Ive got rusted roofer nails I know right where they are at on the underneath. Aluminum plates over the hubcaps on van and barbed wire fence wrapped around my steering wheel. Lock on the back gate with steel cover over that lock with another lock. Windows can always be busted in so we have the standard steel grates on the interior. Still not enough... bout every two weeks thes punks have somethin new going on


----------



## Muddy (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy cow Brett! I can't imagine having to have all that stuff!


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I use the Smith & Wesson system


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Get a Pitbull or a dozen Rattlesnakes in the cab as well....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Smith and Wesson


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

They steal every thing in D town


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have door locks and a matching key.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a sign on my van that says "Caution: Live Skunks".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We have bitter cold, icy roads, and three feet of snow on the ground. 

Good luck to 'em


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Just electrify the vehicle. Probably find out how to rig a stun gun or 3 and some wire on Youtube.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OOOOPS, another story.

Back in the mid 70's I owned a 68 Dodge Van.

One night (early AM more like it) I was leaving the city and as soon as I turned the key, the underside of the dash exploded with a couple of strings of Black Cats (firecrackers). I was stoned enough just to sit back and laugh. I knew who had found my van and installed this after market app. 

And so, in the spirit of escalation (to hell with retaliation), I buried in the ashes of the ashtray of his sports car ( Fiat, I believe) only several of the same. Now, the ashtray was in the center console behind the gear shift. He said he was on the Mass Pike when all hell broke loose and he was showered with embers and exploding firecrackers. He claims he almost had an accident. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, the spirit of ever escalating revenge...that is a good one though.


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

daArch said:


> OOOOPS, another story.
> 
> Back in the mid 70's I owned a 68 Dodge Van.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laughs, great story.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't know your story, but there are security cameras with IR lights for pretty cheap. If you know who it is, you will have evidence to prosecute.. if you don't know, you will get an idea, and so will the police. Good luck man.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

A friend of mine bought a lunch concession shack in a bad neighborhood. Previous owner had had many break ins, so he bought a 105 lb, trained Giant Schnauzer(yes they are that big) and put it in the shack at night. No break ins anymore.


----------

